# Can anyone suggest good software for designing flyers?



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm looking to print flyers on standard sized paper. Ideally what I'd like to be able to do is to divide the page into 6-7 sections. Section 1 will take up the majority of the page (at least half the page) while the remaining space will be divided up into equally sized spaces.

I was told that Adobe InDesign is a good one to use. Anyone have any cheaper/more newb friendly suggestions?


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

What you describe is a COLLAGE- look up "collage software" on Google and a million hits show- and also look up "collage instructions"
but
Use whatever freeware photo editing software you have to copy/paste several images to a blank page matching your desired paper size. This is easy to do with freeware IRFANVIEW as an example.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Serif Pageplus is an excellent choice and easy to use.

http://www.serif.com/pageplus/pageplus11/index.asp


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

InDesign isn't a program you want to use casually. I've used it semi-casually for years and have been semi-confused about what it is doing many times.

Microsoft Publisher is part of Office Pro. It is easier to use than InDesign if you happen to have a copy.

Serif has a lite version of PagePlus that is free. It is probably all you need for making a flyer: http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/

If you are really making only a montage and not a flyer with text the free version of PhotoPlus might work out since it has layers.


----------



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

Ok, you guys nailed it. I'm making a collage/montage, however, each "sector" will be a combination of text and images. Does this alter any of your suggestions?


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

No!


----------

